# Puppies 4 days old



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They got their dew claws done today and they are getting FAT! lol

Kraken (female #1)










Cyclone maybe? I dunno yet this is the male










Venom (female #2)










Siren getting mad I made her get out of the box lol










Cute little family










more of the little boy


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn only 3.. well i guess thats great if you gonna keep them..lol... Congrats and hope they turn out for ya.. good luck and keep us posted..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I talked to a few other breeders and I think we found out what happened. Siren is a kennel dog and for the first 35 days after breeding I left her out in the kennels. We had some record heat here and we think that is what gave us a small litter. The 2 other breeders I talked to said they have had the same thing happen in hot weather, small litters or the breeding not taking. I have never bred a dog in heat like this and did not even consider it could effect litter size. This could explain the small litter but either way I'm happy. up:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are so cute, loving that lil boy


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Adorablee! Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

UNLEASH THE KRAKEN! haha I love that name!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> UNLEASH THE KRAKEN! haha I love that name!


I wonder if that name will jinx her.:rofl:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

gotta love a new little family :clap:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

So are you keeping all of these? I don't remember if you said so or not. I bet Siren is happy to finally have those pups on the ground, looked pretty sad upon the final days haha Glad thus far everyone is healthy and thriving!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Very cute pups.

My golden boy came froma litter of three. The ultra sound showed she had 6 dont know what happened between the ultra sound and the birthing. Also muy friend Tibeten Spainel onlyhad 2 when 4 were counted on her ultra sound. Bad year for litters I guess.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I wish you weren't going for a theme... otherwise I would suggest diamante for the boy idk if I spelled that wrong o.o


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Lisa they are adorable  I'm really loving Venom what a beauty. I bet she'll have the dark eyeliner like Marley


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Precious little pit bull bear cubs


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

there soo cute, makes me want another puppy  good luck with them and i cant wait to see them grow an how they will turn out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> So are you keeping all of these? I don't remember if you said so or not. I bet Siren is happy to finally have those pups on the ground, looked pretty sad upon the final days haha Glad thus far everyone is healthy and thriving!


Yes I am keeping all of them. Holly is getting my male because I am a little full with intact males but I will have access to him when I need him. If I had more depending on how they were turning out I might have kept more. These pups will tell me where I want to go in the future with my breeding. I have no plans for any litters for a while till all these pups mature and then I can decide what and who to breed and go from there. I really only want to breed for me and right now I have more than enough dogs. 



MY MIKADO said:


> Very cute pups.
> 
> My golden boy came froma litter of three. The ultra sound showed she had 6 dont know what happened between the ultra sound and the birthing. Also muy friend Tibeten Spainel onlyhad 2 when 4 were counted on her ultra sound. Bad year for litters I guess.


Yeah that is what a few others I talked to said, I really think this heat had a lot to do with it. We thought we saw 5 on US and she was pretty early when we looked, they could have died and absorbed and again I blame the heat.

Thanks guys they are doing really good and I wish they would hurry up and get big so I can play with them! I really miss running a nice young female and it has been 4 years since I got to work with a nice high drive female so I am excited. Poor puppies already have high expectations to live up to and I am just praying they do.

Weirdo! I go into the puppy room to find Siren has stolen Justins bear. I guess she wanted 4 puppies after all! She was just laying there all happy holding her new baby. I took that away then she sneaked into Justin's room and found another, I took that and she did it again. Then I made sure there were no more to take and this morning she is pacing and stressing trying to find her lost "baby" so I gave her a stuffed dog toy of Generals and she is finally happy. She HATES soft toys but last time when she went into labor with her first litter she did the same thing. Again Weirdo! lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww lovin the names and lovin how cute they look!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Cyclone maybe? I dunno yet this is the male


Poseidon 

They are soo cute! I can wait to get the little man and see the girls when I come up in Oct!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oooooo I like that name!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Poseidon
> 
> They are soo cute! I can wait to get the little man and see the girls when I come up in Oct!


What? Look at the marking around his eyes. He's Alice Cooper!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

SOOOO CUTEEEEEEE!!!!!!! puppies <3333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> What? Look at the marking around his eyes. He's Alice Cooper!!!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I was born an Alice Fan!
I got sent home in the 1st grade for having one of those little kid tape players with the microphone, playing Alice Cooper LMAO.:woof:

Now I know that pup was meant for me!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY thanks for the update  They are looking great! I can't wait for you to be able to play with then either, lol. So fun!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

they all look so fat and happy. =)


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

My husband is watching "Clash of The Titans" And right as they said "Kraken" I read the first girls name... creepy lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> What? Look at the marking around his eyes. He's Alice Cooper!!!


:rofl: that's great!!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Haha I lovee it he does have those eyes...he's your Billion Dollar Baby!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Billion Dollar Baby!


Woot! :woof::rofl:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I love the markings on that boy! I can't wait to see him grow!


----------

